# bird hunting points



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i hunt bird with my longbow i made. i either slip a nut over the end. the other is hard to explain so i would have to post a pic. Arrows for my compound are too expensive to lose


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

broad heads, turkey broad heads, or judo.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i use a judo or bubber blunt each do the trick


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Blunts made from an old .30-30 casing for me. If you only have 45# though, try a slight bullet shape. But I'm sure a compound would be enough to kill a bird with a small diameter blunt (5/16"?), being that they shoot much faster than my longbows.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

minishooter said:


> I only have a 45 pound draw weight which will probably go up, but what point should I use for birds, I was told judo points work well, I was thinking A regular or a mechanical broadhead, what do you guys think?


i agree i use my deer tips 3 blade mechanical 

but iv heard the guitene works good


----------

